
Artificial blood developed for patients of any blood type - toomuchtodo
http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201909290001.html
======
toomuchtodo
Link to abstract:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/trf.15427](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/trf.15427)

